# تطور صور العدرا على مر العصور



## zezza (5 أغسطس 2009)

تطور صوم العذراء عبر التاريخ


ارتبط صوم السيدة العذراء بأحد أعيادها الذي يعقب الصوم مباشرة ، وهو عيد تذكار صعود جسدها إلى السماء في 16 مسرى / 22 أغسطس . وجدير بالذكر أن هذا العيد سابقاً بزمن طويل للصوم الذي ألحق بها بعد ذلك بعدة قرون. 


وأول إشارة عنه في الكنيسة القبطية نجدها عند القديس أنبا ساويرس ابن المقع أسقف  الأشمونين في كتابه "مصباح العقل" حيث يقول : " والصيام الذى يصومه أهل المشرق ونسميه صيام البتول مريم ، وهو في خمسة عشر مسرى 

وبرغم أنها إشارةمبهمة إلا أنه يتضح لنا  منها أنه صوم معروف فى الشرق المسيحي ، ولكن يبدو أن الأنبا ساويرس يتحدث هنا عن صوم يوم واحد في 15 مسرى يعقبه عيد العذراء في 16 مسرى 

وفي القرن الثانى عشر يأتي ذكر صوم العذراءفي مصر صراحة لأول مرة  ولمدةثلاثة  أسابيع ، ولكنه صوم كان قاصراً على العذارى في البداية. 
وهو ما نقرأه في كتاب الشيخ المؤتمن أبو المكارم سعد الله بن جرجس بن مسعود (1209 م) فيقول: "صوم العذارى بمصر من أول مسرى إلى الحادى والعشرين منه. ويتلوه فصحهم في الثانى والعشرين منه

 وفي خلال نصف القرن بدأ هذا الصوم يزداد شيوعاً بين الناس ، ولكنةكان بالأكثر قاصراً على المتنسكين والراهبات . فيذكر ابن العسال (1260 م) في كتابة "المجموع الصفوى" عن هذا الصوم فيقول " صوم السيدة العذراء، وأكثر ما يصومه المتنسكون والراهبات، وأوله أول مسرى وعيد السيدة فصحه (أى فطره) 
ومع حلول القرن الرابع عشر نجد أن هذا الصوم قد صار شائعاً بين الناس كلهم، لأن ابن كبر ( 1324م) في الباب الثامن عشر من كتابه "مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة" ينقل ما سبق ذكره عن ابن العسال ،ولكنه حذف عبارة "وأكثر ما يصومه المتنسكون والراهبات " 

ولازال صوم السيدة العذراء حتى اليوم هو أحب الأصوام إلى قلوب الناس قاطبة في الشرق المسيحى، الذى اختصته العذراء القديسة بظهوراتها الكثيرة المتعاقبة 


صوم السيدة العذراء عند الروم الأرثوذكس هو أيضاً خمسة عشر يوماً كما في الكنيسة  القبطية،

 وهو خمسة أيام عند كل من السريان الأرثوذكس والأرمن الأرثوذكس أما عند الروم  الكاثوليك يوما الجمعة اللذان يقعان بين يوم 14،1 من شهر أغسطس . ويصومه الكلدان يوماً واحدا " 

بركة صلواتها و شفاعتها تكون مع جميعنا 
اذكرينى يا ام النور امام ابنك الحبيب ليغفر لى خطاياى لانك الشفيع الاكرم عند الهنا


كل سنة و كل المنتدى بخير​


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيبة
موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

zezza

مشكورة كتير اختي

للمعلومات القيمة

الرب يسوع يرعاك


----------



## bent almalk (5 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى للموضوع المفيد

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (5 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged قال:


> *كل سنة وانت طيبة
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## zezza (6 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> zezza
> 
> مشكورة كتير اختي
> 
> ...


----------



## zezza (6 أغسطس 2009)

bent almalk قال:


> *ميرسى للموضوع المفيد
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zezza (6 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااائعه
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

